# Momma Zoey and her 3rd set of fosters



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't have pics, but I PROMISE I will soon! I brought home 4 bottle babies, about 3 - 3.5 weeks old and such a cute batch they are! Momma Zoey took to them right away. Right now I have her original 4 kittens + the 3 Manx kittens + 1 feral boy. 8 kittens plus this batch of 4! 

Momma Zoey deserves a medal! Momma and the new babies were nursing comfortably in a large cage elevated off the floor when I left the cat room and the rest of the brood were romping and rolling all over the place!! tomorrow I take the first of the original kittens to the shelter for general adoption and Lenny the orange Manx goes to his new forever home Saturday! arty


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

OMG, that is amazing!! What a great little mama!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so proud of Zoey! What a great mommy she is....someone will be extremely lucky to adopt her someday when kittens stop arriving! I am sure Marcia's excellent cat ways is what makes Zoey so comfortable and willing to do all this fostering.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is so sweet! Zoey is such a good mom. Please post pictures! Can't wait to see the new babies!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Now that I've had them overnight I think they may be closer to 4 weeks. They are scampering around the cage and walking just fine - a tad wobbly but still walking and not falling over every few steps. They are VERY friendly, perhaps being bottle fed at the shelter has them more social. Yea, cuz they are really cute.

Momma is a good momma but I think this may be her last hurrah with kittens. She is nursing but clearly would like out of that cage and have some peace and quiet. Ok, momma.....a couple more weeks and we'll call it quits for mothering for you. She will make a wonderful companion.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

the mommy is always the last one outta the door <3


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She is a sweet girl but very distrustful of strangers, even my husband. She took quite awhile to warm up to me so it will need to be a very patient person that takes her in. She is beautiful and sweet but very shy. If he got along with other cat I'd consider keeping her but I think she would love being an only furbaby in a senior's home where she can get attention and love by one or two people.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

you can write in her adoption paper right?

like suggest her being a only cat and no children...?

cus that would be great if u could ^_^


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh yes, I do all the write ups for the shelter cats, and trust me - I'll do a great write up for her. She deserves nothing less.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Marcia's write-ups are literally to adopt-for! She writes amazing ads for the kitties! (I miss reading them all!)


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Poor Zoey, glad she will be done with the kittens after this batch as it seems like she needs a break. She's done so well!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mochas Mommy said:


> Marcia's write-ups are literally to adopt-for! She writes amazing ads for the kitties! (I miss reading them all!)


Thanks, Mochas Mommy! I appreciate it. I was asked not to post them anymore because they are essentially ads for the shelter.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Petpets to Momma Zoey....and when the time goes, a great furever home to enjoy your retirement from motherhood!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

As usual, my camera takes horrid pics. The light is too low I guess.

The kittens are almost perfect vanilla, chocolate, light orange and black and dilute calico colors. Here is the vanilla and dilute calico kitten. I brought the dilute home last night. She was found by the side of the road and brought in to the shelter. The last pic is the feral baby I brought home about 10 days ago, Mr. Mann.

View attachment 61322


View attachment 61330


View attachment 61338


I need names for the 5 of them!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG! They're soooo CUTE!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Funny story about the dilute calico! She was brought home by the vet tech because she thought she needed to be bottle fed. This baby would not take a bottle so she asked me to take her in with the other 4. Momma Zoey being the great momma she is welcomed her with open paws. Baby did not take to momma though and I was befuddled. After sever attempts by momma and me with no luck I'm thinking uh oh.

Baby toddled over to the dry food and started scarfing it down!! I ran downstairs and got a can of watered down wet food and she dove head first into it!! Bottle baby was not a bottle baby at all but a fully weaned 3-4 week old! After another day she finally took to momma's nipple and hasn't let go (just kidding). I'm happy. This tiny girl needs the warmth, nurturing and love of Momma Zoey to develop properly.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Pat yourself on the back too marcia!!!! Nice job!

Can't wait to see the new kittens.....


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Just goes to show you, even "experts" get things wrong! Poor baby was SO hungry but wanted none of that formula. The vet tech totally befuddled. We are all happy it worked out! Better pics coming soon. I have settled on names
(va)NILLA
CHOCO(late) - still debating this one
Tang
Licorice
(neo)POLY(tan)


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I want nilla!!!!! :heart


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

GREAT names Marcia! I was going to suggest going with the ice cream flavors, since that's how you described them initially, LOL.  

Yeah, little Nilla is sooo cute! So is the calico (Poly?) though. And Mr. Mann.


----------

